# Limbo Miniatures



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Just found these guys online. Not me, not related to me, etc. But totally awesome looking.

Limbo Miniatures


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

certainly seems like some good looking models, but only a range of two (At least what i can see). Maybe one to keep an eye on for years to come. Might see some amazing stuff one that line fattens up.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Battman said:


> certainly seems like some good looking models, but only a range of two (At least what i can see). Maybe one to keep an eye on for years to come. Might see some amazing stuff one that line fattens up.



Yeah only two miniatures on there. They look good but need more so hopefully they will get some more good stuff on there.


----------

